# ...coldcity....



## coldcity333 (Apr 18, 2005)

k... i must come up with a cool thread title that ll last... do people still say cool anymore?.... i must go out more...


----------



## DarkAkamaru (Apr 18, 2005)

thats is cool man wats her face look like?
thats some good hand drawing there


----------



## SpongeBunny (Apr 18, 2005)

that beautiful! but as DarkAkamaru said: we want to se her face


----------



## Feathers! (Apr 18, 2005)

this is beyond cool... i like the way you drew the figure and then detailed it up.  the lines are so clean.  nice work.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 18, 2005)

That's awesome angling, and great line work, but shouldn't the fist picture of a character have a face?


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 18, 2005)

whoa...joo should color it...


----------



## M2]IceMan (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice dude.But the right leg is a bit off.


----------



## CatBurglar (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, stunning, stunning work! I LOVE your style!  :


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 18, 2005)

So many good artist are poping out of no where ^_^


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 18, 2005)

wow, very nice 


*looks at post-count*  are you gonna be one of those people that only posts a couple pics and never comes back for years?  XO   T___T


----------



## Haruka (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh wow, that's beatiful. The detail is awesome! I always tried to do a whole lot of detail in my work, but it always ruins the picture.
I love how you did the chain on her. It's so freaking awesome. I'm guessing you used a .2 mechanical pencil correct?
*Saves pic in PC*


----------



## gunk (Apr 18, 2005)

Really like the details and how clean it looks.



> do people still say cool anymore?....


I've been wondering about this too


----------



## probanana (Apr 19, 2005)

i will say cool but it deserves more, but i do wanna see more, plus some color


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 19, 2005)

*old artwork...*

she has a face. is you kindly ask her to turn around she ll gladly show to you... nah, i posted a charater design of her before with close ups of the face...sorry if you didnt see it. i used a .3 pencil. didnt even know a .2 existed. might get one...thx dude... i dont colour my work but i ll learn. i ll start of with something nice and simple and you guys can crit it....its great to get feedback from other artists... thx all

these drawings are old. i usually dont like it when people post old work but i quite like these few so please forgive me. the way i draw has changed somewhat since then... no more struggling with dodgy pencil sharpeners and the like. the red riding wood one is not as old as the rest... mehanical pencil used on that one...feel free to comment...


----------



## probanana (Apr 19, 2005)

damn i love the attention to detail


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 20, 2005)

*my manga*

i want to try my hand at doing my own manga and this is my first step towards achieving that goal...



the picture is not finished but i wanted to see how it scanned... i liked how it came out so i may do more work on it... feedback is much appreciated...

he doesnt have a name so i m thinking maybe something tried and tested like ryu or hiro.. maybe a longer intimidating smaurai type name like samunoske( the guy from onimusha.. i think that was his name anyways..).. any suggestions?...


----------



## BakaKage (Apr 20, 2005)

those are awesome man!!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 20, 2005)

the depth and perspective in that manga pic is beyond awesome

LINK and SHIEK!!! omg <3  .n_____n.


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 21, 2005)

*prelims...*



i m trying to work out a style for the art i ll do for this comic so i m doing a few preliminary drawings... i wont do too much though cos i m expecing to learn a lot more about drawing as i do the book...


----------



## kevm (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah have very nice clean lines man, looks great


----------



## Haruka (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, ur scanner is really good. You don't need to crop all of the grey paper in the background. What scanner do you have?


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 26, 2005)

i have a hp psc 1300 scanner....





i initially designed this character for the weekly sketch comp, but decided not to enter it... i quite like it so i may yet use it for something...


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 26, 2005)

sup Cold? haven't seen you in a while around here XD

aww you're not entering? DAMN YOU!! that character is awesome, I really like the attitude she gives.

Are you gonna be in the next SOTW?  :3 *hopeful eyes*


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 26, 2005)

i m in next week for sure... just trying to rustlr up some photoshop skill so i can bring my images to like.... i ve seen your work stoney(is it ok if i call you that?....) and it rocks. gotta wup ya though if i m gonna be a hall of famer...lol...i kid...dotdotdot


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 26, 2005)

Bring it on!! I can take ya!  (or die trying XD)

if you got any topic ideas for future SOTWs post them in the TopicIdea thread eh?


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 27, 2005)

I love your style man!!! super tensai artist!!!


----------



## MrSnowman (Apr 27, 2005)

Those are really awesome, Id love to see them colored.


----------



## coldcity333 (May 5, 2005)

this was meant to be my entry for last weeks sketch of the week(dreams)... but since i missed the deadline , i couldnt really be bothered to complete it... anywho , atleast it will bring my thread back to the top of the pile...  only momentarilly though... if you d care to comment on an incomplete pick.. be my guest..

ps... the subject of the sketch was meant to be dreams= sleeping dust= sand= sands of time= incomplete hour glass...

ps.. are all artists(... or people in general) lazy or is it just me??


----------



## LMP (May 5, 2005)

Sexy Zelda Fanart Wins Big E-points From Me!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Akinao (May 6, 2005)

omfg. This is like _hyakudaime_ (for those who speak japanese) level drawing! 


holy.....you're 20 and drawing this art? don't get a job at some fast food market, make a living drawing manga or creating concept cars, vehicles, action figures, etc......


This is the best hand-drawn work i've ever seen in my whole entire life!

^ and i'm serious about that! =p


----------



## coldcity333 (May 6, 2005)

lol... thx dude... check out destiny s art... its out of this world


----------



## StoneWalker (May 6, 2005)

DUDE!  the reason why you don't get things in for the SkOTW is because you work too hard on it! stop being pwnage!!  XDDDD

that is so awesome. I love that concept too


I want you to be in the next skotw, pleeease?  T____T  topic= "versus"


----------



## Miso (May 6, 2005)

Wow...coldcity...this is t3h pwnage!

Very cool art - I like your style!


----------



## coldcity333 (May 13, 2005)

this unusual couple is my latest creation... it started off as just the snail guy but i can get enough off scantily clad women... i think they're pretty cool and i m going to try to stick them in a story or something...

if interested here s the basic backstory... when a giant snail comes off age he is appointed a bride... since they hadnt met each before they didnt exactly like the idea... hence the chains... they're chained together not just her to him.... she aint his slave or anything like that... because they need to work together inorder to survive they begin to care for each other................
also... i think i ll make a him a fierce warrior off some sort or a major chicken sh*t... dont quite know what lll work best...

comments and suggestion much appreciated....

ps... she is a virgin.. hence chastity belt.. i thought a key would be cool too...


----------



## rokkudaime (May 13, 2005)

how long does does ur pic take? they are so cool.


----------



## coldcity333 (May 13, 2005)

thx dude...altogether the last one took me close to 2 hours i think.. i sketched it out lightly then finished it off the next day... i dont finish a lot of my pics...


----------



## coldcity333 (May 24, 2005)

*fan art...*



if you seen king of bandit jing then you might recognise this guy....if not.. its just a dude with a bird on his arm...
all commentes welcome


----------



## Dragonzair (May 24, 2005)

woah...reps for you!!!


----------



## LightningElemental (May 24, 2005)

Incredible pencil work! All of the shapes and perspectives are perfect. I adore the first one for the composition and the anonymity of having her looking away. I also love the Zelda/Shiek one because it's so dynamic. Wow.


----------



## coldcity333 (May 24, 2005)

thanks for all your comments....


----------



## Djinn (May 24, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> k... i must come up with a cool thread title that ll last... do people still say cool anymore?.... i must go out more...


i like it reminds me of kingdom hearts.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 24, 2005)

i dont know how you get all the cool ideas for your thread


----------



## coldcity333 (May 25, 2005)

thx rok....


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 9, 2005)

couple of girls scoolish girls...

offlate my draiwngs seem a bit more manga that they ahve been in the past me thinks... and in this drawing i just angled out those folds didnt i...
any thoughts.. please share


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 9, 2005)

you have the best technique when it comes to clothes.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 9, 2005)

thx again rok .. but i guess what a want to achieve is a more flowing feel when it comes to clothing.. its an long ongoing battle but just gotta keep on praticing


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 9, 2005)

i use curving lines to represent folds. are those pencil?


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jun 9, 2005)

X] dude im speachless. I would speak more but im falling into a coma from the greatness of your art


----------



## Haruka (Jun 9, 2005)

God... You never fail to amaze me... Well, i don't think there is anything wrong with your clothes. Atleast you have a sense of flow for clothes.. I don't...


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 9, 2005)

those are awsome!your great!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 9, 2005)

thx all for your positive comments...
em.. i used used a mech pencil if thats what you mean... but i feel i ahve failed to answer your question... sorry rok.. no entiendo


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 11, 2005)

*satsuki chan*



just finished reading the 15 volumes of ichigo 100 percent and i feel like doing some fan art... m tellin ya dudes.. mizuki kawashita daws the cuuutest girls you ll ever see.................. this is satsuki

folds are some what better in this one... i like them a lot more.. i think they flow better... it might work better if i tried to simplify them them a bit.. dunno... watcha think?...

ps... plz criticise the hell out ma sh**


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

That is *so freakin' cute*!  I think you're right about maybe simplifiying the folds even more, 'cause they draw the most attention right now. Are her shoulders uncovered or is that just smooth fabric? I think something is a little wonky with her left leg (perspective is a b!tch sometimes, I know!) but her right leg looks great. Her eyes are gorgeous and her little tongue sticking out is cute. Um... is that enough of a critique?  I can't find anything else wrong - it's so cute!

Edit: I just noticed her left hand - I love the way you've placed the fingers. :


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

your critique is much appreciated lighty dude.. the shoulder ARE covered , but the fact that you had to ask means i botched that up... to be honest i did notice them to be a bit off but i figured i could get away with it.. too lazy to redo the i guess... ur right about the leg too.. i think a little more than just perspective is wrong with it though.. there s always next time i guess.......thx for the cc will definitely keep it in mind when i am doing Toujo Aya.. right after i finish brekky, that is


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

lighty = chick 

You're welcome for the c&c, hope I was helpful!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

ooo , sorry about that lighty...

anyways here is Toujo Aya... dint quite capture the more shy and innocent side of her personality tho.... oh well... cc is very welcome


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

Very pretty! You do the eyes so well, and the hair is so simple! Wow. Great job on the folds of the clothes on this one. The only thing that confuses me is the hard edge under her knee.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah... it isnt really intentional... i tend to lay the dark lines over the sketch a bit quick.. it works well on clothes i guess but it ends up making joints very jagged like... notice the fingers... another think i ll need to work on ...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

Ooh, sorry, I wasn't being specific - I meant the hard corner of her robe under her knee, not the knee itself.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

i see.... i think that bit is ok... lol... btw.. do you have any art up??


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 12, 2005)

The bane of my existence is art that uses the least amount of lines possible and has the greatest asthetic appeal. I suppose I need to switch over from my drawing attempts because real people are ugly! Oh well its all pretty damn amazing and your folds are sweet.


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (Jun 12, 2005)

What can I say? Beautiful! I love them all! Everything is very nicely done - the eyes, the hair, the folds in the clothes, everything. Keep up the great work... I'm eager to see more!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> i see.... i think that bit is ok... lol... btw.. do you have any art up??


Not on my own thread or anything, but here's some of my stuff: Ch. 257 colored cover, Wild, Winnowill, and Arabian Mare. The latest is the pic of Winnowill - the other two sketches are from high school, way back when. Lots of errors.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

lighty..do you have a my little pony figurine collection by any chance?... i like the unfinished one better.. more elegant and some what fantastical... also really like the fanart... never seen or read king of the broken wheel tho (nearly popped an eye tryin to read that). nice minimal job on the itachi pic too.. did you just use gradient tool for that?... personally i m more of a neji and jiraiya fan

thx al for comments.. i going to try to do a more detailed pic next.. yeah.. that means lots of lines.. sorry kazeyama...


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 12, 2005)

^are you working on your entry yet?
im just playing around for now.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 12, 2005)

well.. i want to group all the icigo 100 percent girls in one pic.. thats the idea for now anyways.. we ll see. how about you got any ideas?...


----------



## Haruka (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll do it for you, and we can share the prize...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 13, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> lighty..do you have a my little pony figurine collection by any chance?... i like the unfinished one better.. more elegant and some what fantastical... also really like the fanart... never seen or read king of the broken wheel tho (nearly popped an eye tryin to read that). nice minimal job on the itachi pic too.. did you just use gradient tool for that?... personally i m more of a neji and jiraiya fan


I used to have My Little Ponies, but those were sold in one of many garage sales over the years.  I've always been a horse freak. I do have many Breyer horses, including one porcelain one. Thx for the comments.  Sorry you had a hard time reading the scribble at the bottom of the Winnowill sketch; I scaled down the image to fit Photobucket's specs. Re: Itachi, I did use a lot of gradients, but the base colors were painted in, and I have a lot of practice using layer blending options. 

Can't wait to see your next piece!


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 13, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> well.. i want to group all the icigo 100 percent girls in one pic.. thats the idea for now anyways.. we ll see. how about you got any ideas?...


ill only have 2 girls at the most


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 13, 2005)

*nishino*



this is my Nishino Tsukasa... its a bit difficult to see the resemblence compared to mizuki kawashita but i m quite pleased with.... 

bring on the cc....


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 13, 2005)

Wooooow! You handle perspective very well! I rotated the image 180 degrees and still can't find any mistakes! I think her ears might need a little bit of detail, but other than that... wow!

Here, have some more exclamation points: !!!11shift1omg1!!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 14, 2005)

many thx... looks like i m getting closer and closer to a near flawless image.. or is it that ur begining to go easy on me?, lol...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 14, 2005)

Lol, I think you're just improving. People say I'm too nice sometimes, tho. 

Btw, you can tell me to be quiet and go away at any time, you know. I just think your stuff is really pretty and can't help but comment.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 14, 2005)

are you kidding ?? and lose practically the only person who s taking any interest in my work.. no way... if i could i d offer pony shaped treats to keep you hanging around, lol...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 14, 2005)

I work for free. XD


----------



## Xenophobia (Jun 14, 2005)

nice... really great style you have there, keep up the great work... cant wait to see more of your work


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 14, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> I work for free. XD


 thank god for that... pony treats are way too damn expensive, lol...

i ll try to post some original stuff that i kinda want to put in a comic story... damn.. i ve wanted to do it for so long but fear of failure has held me back.....

thx all for comments


----------



## Haruka (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, cold, can you draw a sig for me and then i'll put a link on it for my sig?


----------



## Thee_Unkown (Jun 16, 2005)

hey cold dont let fear of failure hold u back u draw great!!!besides look what fear of failing does to me!...and ur work actually made me get a pencil and start draw thats how good it is!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 16, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Hey, cold, can you draw a sig for me and then i'll put a link on it for my sig?


 sure dude... i ll do something original.. got a few ideas already...
(unless you wantes something specific that is...)

sharingan.. thx for the encouragement.. kinda makes me want to pic up a pencil right now...


----------



## Haruka (Jun 16, 2005)

Nope. Nothing specific. Just make it so it fit's signature size.


----------



## Damo Iz God (Jun 17, 2005)

dam thats sum nice artwork!
how long have u been drawing?


----------



## louuster (Jun 17, 2005)

Dude those are like the best hand drawings ive seen in my life!!! You're a genius, rep for you


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 18, 2005)

Damo Iz God said:
			
		

> dam thats sum nice artwork!
> how long have u been drawing?


 i guess i stopped blatant copying pics and drawing my own stuff when i was about 17... before that all i did was copy, copy, sharingan copy....

thx guys


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 20, 2005)

*characters*


Guardian


Guardian


Guardian

initial drawings and a somewhat more developed sketch of 2 characters i created....

no idea what size a sig should be... couldnt you just shrink one of the drawings i ve done??......


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 20, 2005)

Wooooow. Awesome! Critique: I think the feet (all four of 'em) look a little off, and the one on the left's calf is too big or ankle is too small (I think?), but I adore the face of the one on the right. I love the little buttons detailing on the leg of his pants. Cute!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 20, 2005)

lol.. there is so much that is wrong with that pic i can only claim i tried my best... i want to do a lttle story with those guys for practice.. hopefully by the end of it i would ahve improved some....feet ,anatomy.. the whole shabang
thx tho

i think i ve edited the post to include 2 more images... check it out..


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 20, 2005)

^hey cold city! gonna join skotw? u missed my ecchi entry!!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 20, 2005)

Checked out the other two images - they look great! I look forward to seeing the story and your talent progress!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 20, 2005)

last week my pc was giving me grief... still is...
i would enter this week if i had a good idea... if nothing sweet wanders into my noggin then i my do a britney spears song...mmm...( i m actually thinking thats not too bad of an idea)...

edit... coldcity story coming soon...


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 20, 2005)

^dang, u shoulda seen the ecchi top five. anyways, ill be looking forward to ur entries


----------



## Haruka (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I really look forward to Cold's work.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 21, 2005)

for those of you who dont follow sketch of the week... this is my entry for this week...them:song lyrics.. title:hit me baby one more time

might not be to some peoples tastes.. cant say that its to my own really...


----------



## louuster (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice entry but some people may find it offensive...


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 21, 2005)

i know what you mean... i was ahving a tough time tinking of something to do but this one kinda just stuck...


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 21, 2005)

^looks like you got urself some replies at skotw


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 5, 2005)

*rwoaaaarr!!*



something i did for skotw....


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 5, 2005)

Gnarly!

Do kids say gnarly these days? o.o

The perspective is awesome. Mad props. (Kids say that, right?) Might want to up the contrast a little, though. My screen's really bright and it seems a little hard to see.


----------



## Ace (inactive) (Jul 6, 2005)

my god.. that's.. AWESOME


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 13, 2005)

thx all for comments... sorry didnt reply earlier... i get sidetracked quite a lot...napping is busy business





both sketches for skotw... subjet = big GUNS... which do you prefer??...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 13, 2005)

I like the first one best! Great job on both, tho!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 14, 2005)

thx... i decided to go with the second cos it fills up the page and was a bit more difficult to draw... trying to score some technical points i guess, lol


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 14, 2005)

Lol, well good luck!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 18, 2005)

skotw entry
i think i got the idea whilst watching the kanye west diamonds from searaleone video... you know.. children fighting in wars.... if inspiration hits me i might do a more dynamic image

ps. note the c333 as in coldcity333 get it??... or is that too obvious



character development for that story i wanna do...
that background was killer... in the end i got rid of my magic curves and compass and decided to go it free-hand...i was quite pleased with the result... may never use a ruler again...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice! I like the freehand-ness on the 2nd one, and the perspective.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 18, 2005)

OH, wow, The one with the circles is absolutely amazing!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 19, 2005)

thx guys... maybe i hould have finished that second one... oh well...


----------



## cele (Jul 19, 2005)

hmm.. i just went throw this thread 
and saw alot great pics 
man u got a lot talent and it seems like a lot time too 

just dont stop practicing drawing 

ciao
cele


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2005)

u're... just..... SUGOI!!!!!! That's some of the best artwork I've seen in a long time. U RULE!! U've got to make that manga of yours it'll be a big hit


----------



## StoneWalker (Jul 19, 2005)

the old dude in the tunnel is my new fav now XDDD  the little girl with the helmet and lethal weapon is so cute .n__n.


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jul 20, 2005)

Yooo coldcitie your pics are realy nice zbut i really want to see some of your color works. Please verey pleasy


----------



## diamondninja (Jul 20, 2005)

My god man... your tallent is mind bogling.... if i could draw like that i would be soo proud... you don't need critiqe you need a paycheck.... Awesome job man... you make me wish i had kept drawing since i was little then mabey i would have had a chance >< (i'll start now anyway XD)


----------



## cele (Jul 21, 2005)

what i wanted to ask..are you studing art??


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 21, 2005)

thx all for your kind words...
correction... i HAD plenty of time now i hardly have any... got a job now... trying to save up ssome dough before i move out for good and go to college to get an animation degree... i have just over to months before i say good bye to my mommy forever...


----------



## rokkudaime (Jul 21, 2005)

i had just quit my job to give more time to myself and here you are getting a job? working sucks when you dont like the job. oh, are u still gonna enter skotw? ill be looking forward to your awesome entries


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 21, 2005)

the work thing has drastically cut down my drawing hours but i ll still be entering skotw... i also worked the whole of last year but i didnt practically didnt draw at all... i really regret that beacuse thats almost a year where i dint get to improve at all...but i m hopefully more focused on what i love the most...

... also is that really stonewalker... as in the same stoney that seemed to vanish of the face of the earth... if so... so glad to have you back


----------



## Haruka (Jul 21, 2005)

This Summer I think i only drew like 4 drawings. That's pretty sad...


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 22, 2005)

if art is what you want to do... i suggest  you draw as much as you can... you could possibly be the next misashi kishimoto...

i wonder what his twin brother does for a livin...


----------



## Reivyn (Jul 23, 2005)

I love your work.. you have such great perspective.. which medium do you use for these? I'm guessing most are pen drawn.. Can't wait to see more!

I also heard that Kishimoto's twin is also a manga artist.. they have a very similar style too..


----------



## Haruka (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh wow, I wanna check out 666 Satan so bad.


----------



## EternalHatred (Jul 25, 2005)

Some kinda weird art you got there.
Do you want to work for some dessign company or something? Or do you already do?
(Literally not comin back to this thread XD)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 25, 2005)

Fucking awesome art man, lovin' the old man in the tunnel. You must do a manga, *goes off to rep CC*


----------



## 8018 (Jul 25, 2005)

o.o
this is like
the best thing 
ever!
you're really awesome


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2005)

I want another picture of Grumpy Snail Guy & his wife! I love that drawing, what with a beautiful young woman getting chained to an old wrinkled up snail, but in the end has the key to her own chastity belt. Nice statement, but it's really Grumpy Snail Guy's kickass attitude that rocks my socks(kids say that, right?). You shall be repped.

EDIT: By the way, all your drawings kick ass and you are awesome. It's just that it's so obvious that I forgot to actually say it in the original post.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 26, 2005)

thx all for all your comments... i thought no one was interested in this thing (thread)... 
reivyn.. thx for that dude cant wait to check it out...
eternal hatred... no i dont work for anyone.. i just draw when i feel like it... not that you ll read this cos like yous said... you aint comin back....



this is a side sketch for something else... you ll see why i drew it when i post the actual image later... hopin to finish it tonight


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jul 26, 2005)

Your work looks always great cant wait to see it finished


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 26, 2005)

thx dude...
 oh yeah... lessbadnotbetter... if i can think of a sweet idea for a pic with that odd couple i ll do it


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2005)

Get thinking, then


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 27, 2005)

Woo, that new one's creepy. Can't wait to see the final lineart!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 27, 2005)

i drew this a while back...


quite liked the design....


decided to use one of my sisters clothes designs for herand i think it she looks pretty aight....


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome! I love the motion in the 2nd one.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, you've evolved alot. I see your lines are more straight instead of curved now.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope you get your own manga started like you want; you have great talent.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone ever heard of "how to draw comics the marvel way"??... thats how i started out drawing figures... only in the last couple of months have i not been using that method... its taking some getting used to


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

you learned to 
draw from a book?
o.o


----------



## diamondninja (Jul 28, 2005)

wow learning from books always was soo hard for me.. i ended up tracing the final image and even that would suck XD cheers to you man only some people can use those to their potential  great stuff i'm waiting for more ^^


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 28, 2005)

i only ever used to copy stuff but when i tried to do my own stuff.. i was lost... "how to drw comics the marvel way" really helped me in term of getting to grips with drawing people...  of course theres still plenty for me to learn but i d recommend that book to anyone


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jul 28, 2005)

wow! very nice! your characters have a "dynamic" feel to it


----------



## chakra25 (Jul 28, 2005)

*drops dead after viewing Coldcity's artwork*

They're gorgeous... I absolutely love your style. You get rep from me   I wish to draw like that one day... 

Sensei Coldcity333


----------



## Haruka (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, the Marvel way pays mroe attention to detail to the body anatomy, unlike the How to draw Manga books.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 29, 2005)

true ... marvel comic pages can take upto 5+ hours to draw... there s no way an artist can produce a 20 page strip in a week doing that. thats why i prefere manga...in a lot of ways i also just prefere the way manga looks... the women look a lot less manly too, lol


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jul 29, 2005)

true women in manga look more feminen than in marvel and the dialogs are so coorny


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 30, 2005)

was rooting through some old sketches and thought it d be cool to post them and see what you guys think... is there really a difference between now and then?..... 

ps... for anyone who thinks i do way to many pinups think again... i did a judge dredd strip a couple of years back... 4 or 5 pages... i may post that later for a laugh


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 30, 2005)

whaaa those are crazy, nice work
i really wanna learn how to draw properly >_>


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 30, 2005)

Ooh, I love the first one in your last post, coldcity!  You're so good with perspective!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 31, 2005)

thx all... 
i dont know if you can tell but that first one is meant to be rikku from ffx...


----------



## okita-san (Jul 31, 2005)

well like, holy crap dude.... you're not too bad !!! 

excellent stuff, i look forward to your future posts!


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 1, 2005)

many thx to all... i hope to be posting more than just pinups soon... i ve gained some confidence in my drawing skills and i want to try more challenging things.


i liked the idea but not the overall feel of this sketch...


so i stole another one of my sisters clothes designs(she like to doodle outfits and such) and came up with this...which is quite an improvement me thinks...


----------



## cele (Aug 1, 2005)

your pictures look really cool cc
i like the girl with the big autogramm under it


----------



## LadyUsada (Aug 1, 2005)

Your artwork is all beautiful!!! Your very good with detail and perspectives! Are you in an art college?


----------



## Haruka (Aug 1, 2005)

Heh, CC, your clothes bends are squarish.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Heh, CC, your clothes bends are squarish.



 erm... that is true in that last pic... i m still experimenting with my drawing style from sketch to sketch but i ll watch out for that in the future...



> Are you in an art college?



not at the moment but i ll be studying animation at college later on in the year...

thx all for comments and critique... i know theres plenty but if you ahve any contructive criticism on things i can improve on, technically and conceptually...it ll be very much appreciated . thx


----------



## ed0kun (Aug 2, 2005)

mmm
ur stuff is great, clean lines, nice perspectives, lots of detail

stuff u can improve on:
on that one sexy lady w/ the perspective goin on
2nd to last set of drawings, 1st one
the bottom half of her legs seem too fat a lil, because of the perspective they should b smaller

one thing i noticed that was consistent in ur drawings: the clothing folds
dont get me wrong, they're great, but you have way too many if you're trying to make it look natural, especially for the type of clothing you exhibit
maybe if the sleeves were pushed up towards the biceps or whatever they would have more folds, but iono seems a bit unnatural

either way this stuff is awesome ^^

keep up the maddness

edit:

okay for example your last post
the wolverine lookin guy xD
leaving the squarish folds aside
his pants have too many folds, and pockets usually dont have folds in them
especially since the pants hang from the waist, and they are shorts
normally they would have very little folds

if he was wearing long pants, there would be folds from where the end of the pants touch his shoe or whatever, sending folds up a portion of the rest of his pants

i dunno if u kno wut im sayin rofl cuz im drunk but  yea hope u got the idea xD


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

that is wicked man... i do ahve difficulty when it comes to folds... for the most part i just fumble through it and hope it looks ok. i ll keep what you ve siad in mind  and try to get a better understanding of folds by oberving and noting how the behave in real life... that is some top notch crit right thur...

ps. lighty... are you still out there??....


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 2, 2005)

If lighty is me, then yes.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

you aint said much lately... so i thought........ anyways, nice to see you live and kicking.

edit... just discovered you da account... wicked photos but omg where the heck do you live to ahve taken those....


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, been really busy with work, sorry.  Your art is kicking ass still. 

Re: my dA, thanks! I live in the Western US. Most of my photography was done in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Oregon. Some in Australia (Sydney), too, but I'm not sure if I've added any of those to dA.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

cool...you sure do get around a bit. do you just travel for the joy of it?...


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 2, 2005)

Somewhat. Australia was a family trip several years ago, and the Oregon photos are from a workshop I took with a couple of real pro photographers (they've done work for National Geographic and stuff). Arizona was to visit my little brother when he was away at college, and I'm in Nevada and California all the time. My camera's permanently affixed to my hand, it seems. XD


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

aahh... reminds me of speed grapher... if you aint seen it, its about a photographer who is granted his deepest desire which is to be able to kill using his camera...... click, flash, instant death.


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow. @_@ Sounds interesting.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah...it s a pretty wicked anime me thinks. i ll keep an eye our for more of your great photos from now on... theyre just so pretty...

i did a bit of black and white photography in college.it was only for a week and we had to learn to develop the photos ourselves... tricky stuff... ican kind of appreciate your your skill because your pics are really good... that is if ur not cheating and using digital, lol... great stuff though

ps. photography for you... hobby or professional?


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 2, 2005)

Lol, thanks! I've never done my own developing - I send my film to Kodak. I mostly use slide film, but I do have a digital camera as well. I guess it's a little of both, hobby and professional. I've done work for hire (commercial product shots, and I worked in a portrait studio for 6 months), but the stuff on dA is my personal stuff. Here's my , if you're interested. Most of the photography there is on dA.


----------



## ed0kun (Aug 3, 2005)

speed grapher is an interesting anime ^_^ its pretty unique/weird
horny cameramen o.O lmao
im a bit behind though -.- damned slow bt downloads..


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks! On the Peavine Mountain photo, we've had our fair share of wildfires in the area, and that was one of them. My hubby and I decided to take a drive across town to see if we could get any good shots of it. Thanks for stopping by my site, I'm flattered that you like my work!


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

ColdCity, you've just gained a fan! I just went through this thread and from what I've seen your art (past and present) is some of the best I've seen (and I've gazed upon many drawings). The thing that really took me in is the way you handle (and completely master) perspectives, the folds on clothing and the attention to detail you manage to bring to your works. 

It's bad-ass, dude (do kids still say that?)


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 4, 2005)

lol... the things that people do for their passions... i m well impressed not just by the pictures but by your dediction too... will be looking forward to seeing more of your work...
i m intrigued because i would like to call myself an artist but that isnt exactly true...up until now my artistic exploits ahve been confined within the 4 walls that are my room. nothing at all profound about that... yet you seem to live for and through your art.. i dont know... if its not too much trouble could you tell me about one particular picture you ahve taken.. why you took it and the emotion if any that sound that piece.

ps.i dont mean to sound fruity or anything.. just wondering

ps.ps. thx for your kind words a3kun....also.. erm.. i m olders tha you dude.. i should be asking you


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

I suppose so, but I haven't left my house for social gatherings in years so I'm not sure if I'm still "down with the times".


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 4, 2005)

what are these social gathering s you speak of?..... you mean to say there are people beyond these four walls of mine...........

ps. sad to say that aint so much of an exaggeration... things should change when i start college in like two months... i m so gonna miss my mum


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm off to bootcamp in a few months..I'll miss my mom too...especially her cooking, it's to die for.

PS: I believe social gatherings are events where people leave their homes to converse with eachother and interact through means of body movements, I believe this is called "dancing". I read about it once.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 4, 2005)

in a strange way i kinda wish i could go off to boot camp.i know i d ahte it but it d be good for me... kinda like cough medicine

i went dancing one time.. it was the drunkest i ve ever been(3 smirnoff ices)... i was only pretending to ahve a good time... 
the idea of scntily clad women is so very tempting... the idea of scantilly clad drunk women is terrifying


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

I've only been drunk once, on a school 3 day trip....drunk school girls are scary......


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 4, 2005)

the other time i ahve been time was when i downed two wine glasses in succession... for almost an hour i was on another planet...
why did i do that?/... to try and impress a drunken girl...did it work??...
i have rarely left the house for 6 months.. what d you think....(fcourse theres more to it than that but i wont go into it)

drunk girls are also be evil... never met a good drunk girl


----------



## kyuubi_naruto2oo5 (Aug 4, 2005)

Amazing... I really like your style, and your penciling is freaking unbeleivable- how the hell do you keep your lines so clean and consistant?! Ahh well, anyway, good job!


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> the other time i ahve been time was when i downed two wine glasses in succession... for almost an hour i was on another planet...
> why did i do that?/... to try and impress a drunken girl...did it work??...
> i have rarely left the house for 6 months.. what d you think....(fcourse theres more to it than that but i wont go into it)
> 
> drunk girls are also be evil... never met a good drunk girl


Me neither, at best they're slutty but then I get scared and try to leave as fast as possible....


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 4, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> lol... the things that people do for their passions... i m well impressed not just by the pictures but by your dediction too... will be looking forward to seeing more of your work...
> i m intrigued because i would like to call myself an artist but that isnt exactly true...up until now my artistic exploits ahve been confined within the 4 walls that are my room. nothing at all profound about that... yet you seem to live for and through your art.. i dont know... if its not too much trouble could you tell me about one particular picture you ahve taken.. why you took it and the emotion if any that sound that piece.
> 
> ps.i dont mean to sound fruity or anything.. just wondering


I think you are an artist, whether or not you consider yourself one. You've created artwork; there's nothing that says you have to see the world to create something. Or maybe that's just me. XD

Anywho, um. I guess I can tell you about Stairway. It's kinda special to me. I was at a workshop in Oregon, and we were given free reign at the Pittock Mansion overlooking Portland. One of the mentors running the workshop had set up his tripod near the base of this gorgeous stairway that curved up both to the left and the right of a huge window area. I tried to imagine what he was seeing, and set up my tripod and camera and focused on what you see in that photograph. I just thought the curve and intricacy of the stair rail was beautiful, and hoped the composition would turn out as I pictured it. The next day, after developing our film, we critiqued some of our work. The mentor said he'd be happy if his shot of the stairway turned out as good as mine. That totally made my day. XD


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 5, 2005)

i m sure the stair case is quite something on its on but the way you shot it is really amazing. i dont know how to describe the lighting as anything else but perfect. what intrigues me the most is that i know the rail is obviously one continuous curve but it almost seems as though there are two parallel rails, one in the shadows behing that on that is being illuminated by the light. when they meet they distort almost surreally into one another to the right.yet another divide.. left side linear .. right side slightly distorted... i maybe unnecessarily over analysing things here cause i usual simly just say...pre-eeeetty picture(drool). just trying to think about the aspects of the picture that make me think its so nice...



> Me neither, at best they're slutty but then I get scared and try to leave as fast as possible....


 but lets not focus too much on the negative... before taking that awful elixir that turns people into mr hyde...girls can also be quite sweet... incomprehensible... but sweet(i think kawaii also applies)


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a wonderful critique (-ish...thing)! Thanks! I usually don't think so deep into my work, so it's nice to hear what other people think once in a while. XD


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 5, 2005)

trust me neither do i... i was just trying to focus in on things i liked about the picture...i suppose a simple "thats a wicked composition" would ahve sufficed....

ps... on top of everything i m not even sure if it all didnt sound like gibberish... you know when something makes sense to you... but you have difficulty conveying your thoughts to someone else?... kinda like that


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 5, 2005)

I completely understand. XD


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 6, 2005)

a character profile of sorts...outfit once againe desineg by my sis...my own just seem unispired...tonnes of weak points i know but i cant pinoint them on my own... if you dont mind pointing them out i ll work on the in whatever i do next... muchas gracias


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 6, 2005)

whoa....that is so awesome...rep for you...


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 6, 2005)

thx... lookout for the story... i ll be busting my @$$ for that


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 8, 2005)

Incredible, as always.

However (dumdumduuum ) in the left image her right boob looks bigger than her left and on the right picture the left foot looks kind of...not right. :s


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 8, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> Incredible, as always.However (dumdumduuum ) in the left image her right boob looks bigger than her left and on the right picture the left foot looks kind of...not right. :s


 
ur right about the boobies... i totallly missed that. thx...ur right about the foot as well, but there i attempted drawing her leaning on the left side of her foot... if you know what i mean... i like drawing girls standing like that(evidently i m not good at it...) so i ll probably be attempting that same stance pretty soon... hopefully then i ll nail it and you ll see what i mean...thx dude

sometimes you spend so long on a pic you go blind to obvious faults that are right in front of you....



same girl again... somewhat of a different pic... just stuck a few randomn things in the background... the kind of stuff i ll need to do be doing when i start drawing my story...the girls clothes are yet again a design nicked from my sis s sketch pile... aww... she dreams of being a fashion designer


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with A3-kun.  The clothing folds are looking better - they don't dominate the character as much.

Edit, since you posted juuuuust before I did. XD
I adore the new sketch! I think you've reached a perfect "happy medium" on the quantity and location of the clothes folds, and the motion and perspective is great! I think the shape of the girl's right thigh is a little off, but everything looks *incredible*!


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 8, 2005)

thx... glad to see all the work is paying off... i hadnt noticed the thigh before but now its glaringly obvious... its great to have you point of view.... 
now i gotta make sure i never do that again, DoH!!


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 8, 2005)

dude, i remember the first drawings you posted here and they are nothing compared to this. You've truly got talent.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 9, 2005)

thanx a lot dude... its good to here that my stuff has gotten better... plenty more to learn though... just gotta keep working at it i guess

yeah....i need to try to add more depth ad texture to my pic i guess.. theyr really flat now


----------



## Haruka (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey cold, are you female? Because the Gender would likely draw the same gender. I'm just really curious.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 9, 2005)

no.......... i am not female...

edit... over a large percent of my drawings are girls tho....i jus like drawing the ladies


----------



## nt90 (Aug 9, 2005)

it's about time I said something about your awesome work. I've been through your thread a zillion times, but I've never said anything. your art is awesome it looks so professional. I also have a question, if you don't mind my asking. what classes are you taking for animation when you go to college?


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 9, 2005)

nt90.. first of all many thanx the kind words... 
i m not sure what specific classes i will be taking. my first is already one year in the course so i know that in the first year the focus will be on traditional 2d animation. apparently the course tutors are disney major disney fans and frown on anime style animation(i m sure you know that with japanese animation they use a lot less frames and methods to lesson the work load). i ll also be introduced to mya(i m also sure you know... 3d rendering program) and encouraged to utilise both 2d and 3d aspects of animation.... theres tonnes of other stuff like life drawing, voice acting, acting out your animation, facial expressions... standard stuff really...

my friend is only finishing the first year so i dont know the detail of what to expect... i just know that he ll be working on his showreel pretty soon.... hope that answers your question... i m more than happy to answer any else you may have...


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 9, 2005)

your new stuff looks nice. smokin hot


----------



## ReapeR (Aug 9, 2005)

These drawings are beautiful... I love the detail


----------



## nt90 (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for all the info. I'm not surprised that the toturs don't like anime. some of it does suck compared to newer animated films (art wise). yeah I've heard of maya, but I don't really know anything about it. does it use a programing language like direct x? if so which one does it use? another question I have is how much experience do you think think the average student should have when they enter animation? and what areas should they have knowledge in. for instance if I were to go to college wanting to study in animation should I be familar with the basic animation process. should I be able to draw basic things well like people, objects and envoriments? thanks again.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 9, 2005)

takes a bow... so glad you guys like my work....

nt90...dude... sounds like you know a lot more about 3d programming than i do(i know nothing)... cant help you there. i do know that animation is a long process 12-24 drawings for a second of work. learning to draw the figure is paramount if you want to be any good. and you need to be able to draw fast as well. of course you ll need to also learn timing and the physics of how things move... but dont worry about any of that just yet... to get into a college they usually just want to see a lot of life drawing(they also like to know how long the drawing took you)... but i would sugggest you try your hand at animating something for fun before hand...it ll give a beeter understanding of how long the process can be... a walk cycle is a good place to start...there s  whole host of tutorial available online.. here s one i ve tried in the past
hope to ahve been of some help..


----------



## kknaruto24 (Aug 10, 2005)

neat perspective of all the pics 
i like 'em


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 10, 2005)

thx dude.. i do try


----------



## nt90 (Aug 10, 2005)

coldcity, thanks for all the info. once again you've been a great help and I can't wait to get started on that animation tutorial (in fact Imm'a do it right after I finish typing this ). keep up all the awesome drawings


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 10, 2005)

np dude.. wouldnt mind taking a peek at the finished product when ur done..


----------



## nt90 (Aug 10, 2005)

if I can figure out some way to show the animation on a computer then I'll put it up.


----------



## Silent Reality (Aug 10, 2005)

These are my fave from you, you've got awesome work here, it makes me want to take out a pencil and paper and get creative. Really nice work.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 10, 2005)

nt90 said:
			
		

> if I can figure out some way to show the animation on a computer then I'll put it up.



i m sure you will... i was well chuffed when i completed my one and only walk cycle



> These are my fave from you, you've got awesome work here, it makes me want to take out a pencil and paper and get creative. Really nice work.



thx for taking the time to check out my stuff dude... i need to try and do something else with that snail and woman couple...



i ketched this out whilst i was watching some tv earlier on today... i think its an ok start and i will polich everything off somehow... i dont really draw mechs(i guess i m starting now) and the last time i tried was a disaster...i might look at some finished mech design to help me fully construct the body and ahve it look somewhat decent... at the moment its looking very randomn.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 14, 2005)

aint much tp this one... did a thumbnail.. liked it.. did a drawing
quite a few odd bits in there but i still think it aight...


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 15, 2005)

That's so awesome! Your poses are fan-freaking-tastic, I don't know how you come up with them. XD I think the only critique I can find on this one is her left ankle is a little too thin.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 15, 2005)

lol... you dont ahve to look hard to find more things to critique.. but thanx for being so kind...


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't trying to find things wrong with it, it's just that the ankle caught my eye! Sorry!


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 15, 2005)

mmm...dont know what to think now. no need for apologies though...i think i ll take a nap now


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 15, 2005)

panties..can't stop staring at panties...


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 16, 2005)

I cant wait to see warmcity


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 16, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> panties..can't stop staring at panties...



good... the love of panties is as healthy one me thinks... its also one that could get you convicted for sexual harassment... 



> I cant wait to see warmcity


i m racking my brains tryin to work out what that means....


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 16, 2005)

Warmcity666: a devil with no artistic talent whatsoever.

Your counterpart maybe?


----------



## Sands (Aug 16, 2005)

wow! these are great!!!! i love the perspective shading and style!!
and the lines are clean(unlike me)


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 17, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> Warmcity666: a devil with no artistic talent whatsoever.
> 
> Your counterpart maybe?



nope.. aint never heard of the guy....




> sand_weapons_specialist wow! these are great!!!! i love the perspective shading and style!!
> and the lines are clean(unlike me)


 
thx dude...



not much to this one either... i thought of a somewhat challenging pose then went into it... dont know if i quite nailed it(i m blind to my own flaws)...


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Well the only flaw I can see (after 10 minutes of trying to look away from the asscrack ) is that her hands seem to be a bit high in comparison to her feet, I could be decieved by my lieing eyes, but it just seems that way to me. Everything else is just dandy 

Edit: the folds of her pants look great


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 17, 2005)

whoah... i aint ever seen a *crack* like that(god, i hope someone gets that)...

i almost see what ur saying A3... but looking at it again that left leg maybe(probably) a bit off... i dont know...anyways, movin on

RATE THIS THREAD
also... i discovered that rate a thread thing for the first time and being the modest guy that i am i decided to give my self 5stars. evidently being the only one having voted i ended up with a 5star rated thread(i think thats going a bit too far)
my point is... please rate this thread so hopefully the rating is lowered to one that more reflects what YOU guys think.... then again, you could all love me so much to death, possibly thinking i deserve even more sparkly pointy things...(erm... i think not)


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 17, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> whoah... i aint ever seen a *crack* like that(god, i hope someone gets that)...


I get it, I think. It's a refference to an eminem song isn't it?



			
				coldcity333 said:
			
		

> RATE THIS THREAD


Yes, sir!


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 17, 2005)

thx A3 on both counts...
can you believe i was doubting just how funny i am...

edit... in the process of realising that just cos you got it dont make it funny
request... lets just act as if it never happened
thx in advance


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 17, 2005)

I do what I can and that eminem refference did make me smile. Which is good since aside from a slight chuckle that's about all the reaction I give to a joke.


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 17, 2005)

i love the last one, its amazing! *reps*


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 17, 2005)

Your work is crisp as hell cold, just thought id chime in with a round of applause every now and again.  incredible.  do you do citys too, buildings, cars and the like?  Of course you can with your skill but do you?  Just wondering cause it looks like youve masterd people and poses and such.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 17, 2005)

Oooh. A little speech.
    Your work makes it worthwhile to be an artist. You inspire the fairly good people too push the their own limits, and strive for the best. The ass-crack on the last one inspires people to imagine....to explore the limits of their own pervy little minds. The snail and lady explores the world of marital complexity. 
Okay enough of that, we all know you rock, you one of the best, and love your stuff.


----------



## Ame (Aug 17, 2005)

woo that was hot... I love the linework and pose... \m/


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 17, 2005)

a great many thx for ALL you kind words



> do you do citys too, buildings, cars and the like?



i have done but not in a while.. i ll try to do something with a back ground soon cos one does tire of simple posing pics....i aint gonna lie, its a bit intimidating .. but i ll give it a shot and see what you guys think

ps... if you ahvent noticed.. the girl in the last few pics is pretty much the same girl(i hope).thas cos i want to try my hand at a short comic/manga strip with her as a character


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 18, 2005)

su...sugoi... i cant believe you're not in college yet? your work is unbelievable, i wish i could have half of your ability.


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 18, 2005)

Theres only a 3 other people here that ive seen post "drawings" as good as yours cc... thats probably Xenophobia, Destiny, and this Pro from a while back.  

Im currently trying to up my techniques by sketch battling in the the konoha art battledome... i hate to lose so thats more motivation to draw.  My technique is not there yet, but i look foward to battling you soon.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 18, 2005)

aburo yin...Ame has some pretty wicked skill too. i know you ahve skills cos i remember a realistic piece of a girl that you did for skotw. sadly i havent seen much else of your work... i accept the challenge and look for to battling you aswell...

thx brant kogasu... i only have about a month before i m shipped off to college. i m a bit apprehensive but it should be good learning something i love along with like minded people


----------



## nt90 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey coldcity is the work that you post up inked? and, if not, do you ink your work? (nice pics pics by the way  )


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 19, 2005)

nah dude... i ve tried my hand at both inking and colouring, but i cant say that i do. i would like to compitent with stuff like that but for the time being i m just working on my drawing a bit.


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 1, 2005)

*change in style?...*


bottle baby






been a while but i thought i d post something to see what you guys think... i would say that something( dont quite know what..) has changed in the way i draw... style maybe... if you have time you could compare these to the older ones i have posted...
cc is much appreciated..thx
(i used biro to do the final lines as opposed to before when it was just pencil)


----------



## drazen (Nov 1, 2005)

wow dude I see some good stuff here, they all are good but I like the red hood chick and wolf  the most :


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 1, 2005)

definetly different style. kinda more japanesey [not a real word. duh] than ur regular ones, except for the first one.


----------



## nt90 (Nov 1, 2005)

yay!!! CC is back . good to see ya man . hope everything's going alright at college . I'd say you art has changed a bit in the past months. you faces seem more varied and some of them seem to express more emotion. also it looks like you've mastered the art of balancing wrinkles. you don't draw a zillon wrinkles you have just the right amount just like most mangaka. I'm not saying you had too many wrinkles before or that your wrinkles were unrealistic, but that you know wrinkles so well that you can reduce the wrinkles and make the drawing look just as good . well those are my thoughts. bear in mind that this is coming from an artist whose is way worse than you in all areas of drawing. oh by the way I'm still waiting on a manga from you...


----------



## LightningElemental (Nov 1, 2005)

I think maybe your lines have gotten softer than they used to be? Not so much sharpness and angles. Both are awesome styles, though.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## ez (Nov 1, 2005)

man, you're the first artist i've seen any where that's almost as good as my boy adrian. I'm gonna have to scan some of his art work and amaze you folks.


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 1, 2005)

You're back. Excellent, I do hate when talented artists leave suddenly. Though there's usually a good reason for it. And it has an upside: possible change and/or improvement in style. In your case the change is an improvement, it was awsome before but now it's like, better. You know? It's smoother, more natural.

(/rant)

Welcome back


----------



## Haruka (Nov 1, 2005)

YAY! Cold is back. Damn, you have a nice new marvel style goin on there. Nice work man.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2005)

Very very nice. Now become god on coloring and you'd be Tae-kim #2.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 1, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> I think maybe your lines have gotten softer than they used to be? Not so much sharpness and angles. Both are awesome styles, though.  Keep up the great work!




Yup Yup, I think that was the change in style. and looks like your people look not so overly complex, but more emphasis on the overall thing.


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 2, 2005)

thx y'all for the warm welcome back... havent been around cos i was getting used to living at college and a whole load of other crap... definitely feel somewhat more confident in my skills (drawing at least), aint sure i can come up with a half decent story though... i ll let you guys be the judge of that.... btw.. the second of my most recently posted pics is an indication of the story in mind....

thx again for your comments and suggestions..


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 2, 2005)

What're you majoring in, then? I'm guessing something involving drawing 

Also, do you have a deviantart or sheezyart page?


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 3, 2005)

majoring... thats an american term isnt it(im guessing it means studying... i m REALLY not sure)... i guess i m "majoring" in animation. its a course that teaches both tradtional and 3d animation. just learning the basics at the moment..3 weeks of the bouncing ball but its great fun. we' ll be doing the same on maya till the end of term then start character animation next term...


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

so is it like a bachelor of multimedia and design / animation degree or something? Or am I completly off again.. I have no idea what majoring is either XDD I just hear it in movies 
----
anyway - that is some reallly _really_ nice drawing there .. unfortunately I ended up in the shallow end of the gene pool when it comes to drawing so I love seeing other people draw and wish I could draw as good as you XDD
great job anyway


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 4, 2005)

*colored*



sam obasa
colours


----------



## drazen (Nov 4, 2005)

wow  looks great I like it:


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2005)

ezxx said:
			
		

> Well since most of you check *don't* new threads I thought I should post some of my friend's drawings here.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




What a spammer. That kinda art and Coldcity's art are way different. Why show ur friends pics if it has nothing to do with Coldcity's?!...


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Heh, Liking the Panties Coldy?


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 7, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> so is it like a bachelor of multimedia and design / animation degree or something? Or am I completly off again.. I have no idea what majoring is either XDD I just hear it in movies
> ----
> 
> thx dude... at the mo i m doing a two year foundation degree cva(computer visualisation and animation). dont let the title full you though.. the course is pure animation all the way, 2d and 3d.. well.. it should be. at the end of the 2 years we all have to produce showreels showcasing our skills to potential employers...you can chooose not to showcase you animtion skills in your reel, ie you can show your charater design skills, lighting, rendering.. whatever
> ...


----------



## De Monies (Nov 7, 2005)

yay for girls gaming 


> sorry for writing so much tried to make as brief as possible...


  tis fine - didn't seem so long when I was reading it but as I look now it looks a lot longer then it looked when reading it? I can't phrase things well xD
It all sounds like pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## nt90 (Nov 7, 2005)

please don't hesitate to share what's going on with your college! it's very interesting . the drawing looks really good I like the poses and exspressions on the faces. how long have you been coloring stuff?


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol... i should ahve said... i am not sam... he s a friend of mine
i ll try and post the uncoloured version and some other stuff i ve done sometime soon....


----------



## coldcity333 (Nov 25, 2005)

dont really like this one but i still think the idea was aight

forgot the the line work for the 2 girls pic above and screwed up the scan for the pic i did last night... will have to post those up later....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, u never run out of poses to use do ya? Dat has become a bother 2 me lately. Anyways, awesome new works!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 25, 2005)

Cold you are my hero.


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 25, 2005)

All these works are really good, ive got to check this more frequently.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 25, 2005)

All your pics' poses are always nice...


----------



## nt90 (Nov 25, 2005)

your new stuff is crazy man... always in awe of how everything flows... you have got to learn how to ink and draw manga. then send it to tokyo pop or something cause your art is just crazy.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 25, 2005)

nt90 said:
			
		

> your new stuff is crazy man... always in awe of how everything flows... you have got to learn how to ink and draw manga. then send it to tokyo pop or something cause your art is just crazy.



Lol, this means anything coldcity posts on this weeks Skotw will win...


----------



## coldcity333 (Dec 6, 2005)

last week was the most hectic week of my life... had to rush to finish all my assignments on time...need to stop leaving things until last minute


----------



## Spidey (Dec 6, 2005)

Awsome man, love those. Especially the last one, great detail. Very cool


----------



## coldcity333 (Dec 6, 2005)

Lee_san87 said:
			
		

> Awsome man, love those. Especially the last one, great detail. Very cool


 
thx dude... christmas holidays are practically here now.i ahve about 3 weeks to finally do that manga thing i m always on about but never actually doing work on. those 2 should be in it...

btw thats only a first draft of how i want them  to look. that ll probably change... i m thinking the dragony guy should have wings...


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 6, 2005)

well...for the most hectic weeek of your life, that's like...@_@

I hope you can finally get it done over the holidays...or at least get it started


----------



## Elric (Dec 7, 2005)

z0mFg!!11one. Damn, those are all hawt. Good job


----------



## LightningElemental (Dec 7, 2005)

Coolness! I thought the last one was a minotaur at first. I think wings would be a cool addition!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mangaka (Dec 7, 2005)

I like your work, It is very personal. Got some real nice touch on your art. However you?ve got some small, tiny anatomy problems, but nothing that wont fade away as time goes by.  I can see you making some game characters for some great company?s not so far from now. Work hard ^__^


----------



## coldcity333 (Dec 7, 2005)

wow... thnx all...
here s a pic i meant to post last week but screwed up the scan...enjoy


----------



## De Monies (Dec 7, 2005)

still can't get over how perfect your drawing is xD
=D


----------



## cele (Dec 7, 2005)

nice as all of ur works cc
I´am not sure if i´am right 
but it looks like u have some probs drawing hands and feet
especialy the fingers and toes

nothing for bad, just take it as a critic 


ciao
cele


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 7, 2005)

aww yeah, the man's back! It seems that whatever you draw turns out awsome. Give it to us straight, you're using some sort of magic potion aren't you?


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 7, 2005)

OMFG!  Those are all sweet.  Have a cookie!

You should try making a tut or somthing on drawing or somthing!  That would be awesome.  And if u dont know how I could make one for u!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 7, 2005)

OH! that latest one you posted, that's the guy you did a few months back, wasn't it?
You definetely changed your style. (for the better XD)


----------



## Haruka (Dec 7, 2005)

Coldy, your realize that if you became a hentai artist, you could make alot of money. 
I'm serious.


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 9, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Coldy, your realize that if you became a hentai artist, you could make alot of money.
> I'm serious.


Listen to the man, Cold, he speaks truth.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 9, 2005)

That was an incredibally cool set of pictures.


----------



## cosi (Dec 25, 2005)

Um hi,
By looking at the last post date before me, I realize that I'm quite late into discovering this thread...what the hell, I'm new to the forum.  I have to say that I've spent over an hour reading every single post here and gawking at your work and I am utterly in love with it.  Your style has evolved and it is simply great.  Even from the first images you posted you had caught my attention, now you've captured more than that.  There is this certain attraction I feel towards those characters you keep repeating, its as if you've studied what scientists say we find attractive and you've reproduced it in your drawings.  The eye positioning, the way you seldom shade the iris or decide instead to draw huge pupils, the shape of the faces and bodies...it just gives it that extra touch.  I find that the most recent images have gotten rounder lines to them, that is also nice to see that you're trying out something new.  Can't wait to see more background to your drawings, perhaps some more shading.  What the hell, whatever dude, you have just won yourself another fangirl. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 25, 2005)

cosi said:
			
		

> Um hi,
> By looking at the last post date before me, I realize that I'm quite late into discovering this thread...what the hell, I'm new to the forum. I have to say that I've spent over an hour reading every single post here and gawking at your work and I am utterly in love with it. Your style has evolved and it is simply great. Even from the first images you posted you had caught my attention, now you've captured more than that. There is this certain attraction I feel towards those characters you keep repeating, its as if you've studied what scientists say we find attractive and you've reproduced it in your drawings. The eye positioning, the way you seldom shade the iris or decide instead to draw huge pupils, the shape of the faces and bodies...it just gives it that extra touch. I find that the most recent images have gotten rounder lines to them, that is also nice to see that you're trying out something new. Can't wait to see more background to your drawings, perhaps some more shading. What the hell, whatever dude, you have just won yourself another fangirl. Hope you don't mind!



EXACTLY what I was thinking....no matter how crappy you might make a picture, it'll still be awesome.


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 25, 2005)

I saw that this thread had like 300 replies and was like, WOW, why is this thread so active?
...Now I know why.  You're very good! Screw studying animation, become a mangaka, yo.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jan 12, 2006)

cosi said:
			
		

> Um hi,
> By looking at the last post date before me, I realize that I'm quite late into discovering this thread...what the hell, I'm new to the forum.  I have to say that I've spent over an hour reading every single post here and gawking at your work and I am utterly in love with it.  Your style has evolved and it is simply great.  Even from the first images you posted you had caught my attention, now you've captured more than that.  There is this certain attraction I feel towards those characters you keep repeating, its as if you've studied what scientists say we find attractive and you've reproduced it in your drawings.  The eye positioning, the way you seldom shade the iris or decide instead to draw huge pupils, the shape of the faces and bodies...it just gives it that extra touch.  I find that the most recent images have gotten rounder lines to them, that is also nice to see that you're trying out something new.  Can't wait to see more background to your drawings, perhaps some more shading.  What the hell, whatever dude, you have just won yourself another fangirl. Hope you don't mind!



wow... probably some of the  nicest things anyone has ever said about my drawings... i m glad to ahve you jump onto the coldcity band wagon.and much thx  and a happy new year to everyone else... i really mean it. you guys rock.

k, christmas is over... i seem to be very focused now... for the time being anyway... i jog in the morning... been lifting my dumbells a lot... trying not to put things off. i m drawing quicker than i used to... my point is that the manga project i ve been on about for the last year and never actually done looks more likely than ever to become a reality... i might post some odd drawings you should look out for the first few pages in the next couple of weeks(i m finishing off page one tonight...i m so glad).... i know art is meant to be personal but this story is as much for you guys as it is for me... i mean if i cant share my work with other people then it ceases to be as much fun...

apologies for the looong post...

nothing special but here something i was doing this after noon.


looks very much like somethig ive done before


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 12, 2006)

This latest one is my favorite, because its funny and relaxed with the grass and costume and sleeping.  thats real cool man.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 12, 2006)

Love it^^.........


----------



## coldcity333 (Jan 16, 2006)

thx for the comments...



this is a variant idea for the last charater i post... i remember someone saying i seem to ahve difficulty drawing hands... i think you are right... all comments and crit much appreciated


----------



## sarrah (Jan 16, 2006)

ur stuff i amazing..i took a break from coming to this forum but my god your stuff is bringing me back! could i have a hand at colouring ur stuff???? do u have a DA account?
u can check out my stuff on my thread that im just gona start ...if u like my colouring skills let me know 
ur stuff i collosal though!
*wishes to have talent like urs*


----------



## sarrah (Jan 16, 2006)

cold city ive already done it!! sorry i didnt wait for ur permission..but  just had to!!!!....click on these links!

Link removed

Link removed

aah wat the hey here the full thing!


----------



## coldcity333 (Jan 16, 2006)

thank you so much for colouring one of my drawings... i m terrible at photoshop so it nice to finally see one of my pieces in colour... you chose a great colour scheme too...wish you had chosen one of the better drawings to do though...needless to say...me likey a LOT


----------



## sarrah (Jan 16, 2006)

oh give me one to do! need a project to start on!! 

heres my DA account 
in case u wana take a look  lol


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

CC333 i feal guilty for not checking youre art more often 
nice stuff 
nice job sarrah


----------



## sarrah (Jan 16, 2006)

hey ive done another one!!!!! it on my thread!!! check it out!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jan 17, 2006)

woah. It would be awesome if cold city and sarrah did more co-labs together! 
I mean; Coldcity+Sarah=awesomeness 
This is one of the best threads in this forum. Anyone who hasn't seen it and is a striving artist is missing out.

okahy I need to stop raising your thread above everyone else's.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jan 18, 2006)

thx kool-ka-long
and even more thanx to sarah... i ve seen the new pic you did and its adorable i d love to do more collabos if ur interested... maybe you could shoot out some ideas and if i get them before the weekend i ll work on them then...


----------



## sarrah (Jan 18, 2006)

oh im not the i dea person!!! i dont mind doing anything!!...girls are usually easier to colour...but hey im flexible...give me what u got 
oh btw caoldcity are u a guy or gurl? just so when i refernece u i can say he/she... 
also do u have a DA account?


----------



## gaaraholic (Jan 19, 2006)

nice!!~~~~~


----------



## sarrah (Jan 20, 2006)

cold city got any more?


----------



## drazen (Feb 28, 2006)

Coldcity333- man your art is increadible you pulled a lot  keep on posting cuz me wants to see more


----------



## coldcity333 (Mar 3, 2006)

aint really been on the forums in ages... kinda had a creative flow blockage... gotta apologize to sarah for not replying sooner... as you can see from these sketches i havent really anything sweet lately...kinda just the same ol stuff...







(the first 2 are pretty old now(couple o months)... the last one is somewaht recent)


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 3, 2006)

nice new drawings man
i love the first and the 3th 
keep them comming


----------



## coldcity333 (Mar 3, 2006)

thx dude... will do


----------



## LightningElemental (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to see you're back.  I really like the third one! She looks like she's not one to be messed with, that's for sure.


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Mar 3, 2006)

coldcity333, you have a huge talent!

some advises... 
1. remember to write your signature on every art you make!
this way it can be recognisable as yours... there are many many art thiefs out there unfortunately.

2.create an acount on deviantART, and later you can make your own site where you could display your portfilio. this is important b/c you'll need to make a watermark on every art you make with the address to your acount/site. so that if someone randomely sees one of your drawings on the net and gets interested he can find the original artist (as in to find you). this is also important for your rights as you could proove easily that the art is yours.
making an acount is also important so that I could devWATCH you and fave your arts  

3.don't be lazy and learn to color as one of the best! you could assist yourself with many talented artists here on NF or in devART (like batanga or amidamaru) by asking them to help you to learn.

4. don't ever let anyone to color/change one of your art without your permition (like you just did) . and even if they ask you, learn to say NO!

last one: start doing your manga, this would be the first step in making your dream come true! and don't forget me as someone who cared ...


----------



## Charles (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, it's so great! 
You have such a destinct style and neatness to your work.
My art is okay, but nothing really quite like that!!! Haha ....and not as neat...

post MORE            ....please?


----------



## nt90 (Mar 4, 2006)

man this is an awesome day! you add to your thread and then you make a new one with a whole bunch of stuff! keep posting!


----------



## coldcity333 (Mar 6, 2006)

mad thx to all... willl definitely try to post more stuff
special thx jinchuuriki... all things i must i really must look into
i got some marker a little while back that i ve been putting off using for fear the work coming up crap... i suppose we all have to start of somewhere...


----------



## coldcity333 (Mar 21, 2006)

nothing special... just something to keep the thread alive


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 21, 2006)

hmnmm...what's that thing behind here? is it her hair or is it some kind of wings?
always outstanding stuff cold
and a question: how do you keep your drawings so clean?


----------



## coldcity333 (Mar 22, 2006)

thx dude... its meant to be hair

i usually use a pencils to sketch out the pic( coloured or graphite) and i finish of wit a biro... people say that my lines are very light but i m trying to add more weight....


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 7, 2006)

aint posted in a while... heres a couple of drawings i ve done recently... i quite like the umbrella

cc more than welcome


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

soooo pretty 

 Marry me Coldcity


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx dude... i m also a dude,lol...why do you think i draw so many girls


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

man i knew you where a dude 
its just a figure of speach i guess
i love your style so much


----------



## Haruka (Apr 7, 2006)

Coldy, it's been forever since I saw your work. Great to see you're back.


----------



## djkpat (Apr 7, 2006)

*First time posting*

Hey man i just qickly scrolled through all your artwork, and I am thoroguhly impressed. I give mad props to those who can master anime, cuz i tend to stick to heavy North American comic art myself...just out of curiosity, what type of schooling r doing right now, if any or where do u stand career wise, or is this just a hobby?


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

Man coldcity your drawings are close to what of Miyasaki's art. Your goin some where in your life and your goin the right way. I truely see your stuff being published soon.


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 8, 2006)

djkpat said:
			
		

> Hey man i just qickly scrolled through all your artwork, and I am thoroguhly impressed. I give mad props to those who can master anime, cuz i tend to stick to heavy North American comic art myself...just out of curiosity, what type of schooling r doing right now, if any or where do u stand career wise, or is this just a hobby?



i dig north american comics too.. one ofmy biggest influences is joe maduriera... i started an animation degree 6months ago, the life drawing the has taken my drawing to a new level... i would love to have my own comic book.

thx ryoshi for the motivating comment
thx y all for for taking time to reply


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 8, 2006)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> i dig north american comics too.. one ofmy biggest influences is joe maduriera... i started an animation degree 6months ago, the life drawing the has taken my drawing to a new level... i would love to have my own comic book.
> 
> thx ryoshi for the motivating comment
> thx y all for for taking time to reply



you should get your own Comic serie dude
say have you ever thought about Joining SKOTW???


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 8, 2006)

Jef, Cold has done stuff in SKOTW before. Hes a SKOTW legend.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 8, 2006)

i'm asking him to join again 
we all mis the Senior SKOTW people
Rokku, DD, Clocky, Stoney, etc


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh. Sorry if I was mean.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 8, 2006)

nah your not mean 
i'm just stupid


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 8, 2006)

Why would you say that to yourself. I think no one is stupid


----------



## Haruka (Apr 8, 2006)

You're all stupid.


----------



## Tsuuga (Apr 9, 2006)

...*cries*


----------



## djkpat (Apr 12, 2006)

*Awesome*

Oh very nice, I actually abonded my gal of going into animation, and i'm just doin my Fine arts major...but on topic, do you have any comic related works? in terms of your own interpretations of any marvel, image, dc, darkhorse etc. works...I love to see everyone's unique style to comic art.

Aagain i am throghloy impressed with your work non the less, and i think a comic book would be an amazing endevour.


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 14, 2006)

djkpat said:
			
		

> Oh very nice, I actually abonded my gal of going into animation, and i'm just doin my Fine arts major...but on topic, do you have any comic related works? in terms of your own interpretations of any marvel, image, dc, darkhorse etc. works...I love to see everyone's unique style to comic art.
> 
> Aagain i am throghloy impressed with your work non the less, and i think a comic book would be an amazing endevour.



thx dude and all
dont really have any comic book related work as such but i recently did this zelda pic... cant wait until twilight princess is out later on in the year...


plz take time to compare it to the zelda pic on this page that i did a few years ago... its one of my favs
here


some guy at school wants to see some of my work so maybe i can do a cd cover and booklet.... not sure if he ll dig it but it would be sweet to do some somewhat professional work...fingers crossed




i ll send him these and a few other old drawing to ahve a gander


----------



## nt90 (Apr 14, 2006)

all three of those rock! and that zelda one is just amazing! !


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 14, 2006)

thx dude...did you check out the old one too?


----------



## nt90 (Apr 14, 2006)

the old one? I'm not sure what you're talking about


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 14, 2006)

there is an old zelda pic a few years ago on the first page of this thread... thought you might wanna compare the 2


----------



## nt90 (Apr 14, 2006)

ah yeah I gotcha. actually they both look really good. the new one the pose and the cloths blend so well together and... man I don't know what else you can say about a pic like that... it's just awesome. and the old one the cloths wrinkles aren't as good, but I like the muscle deffinition and the detail with the boots. both just crazy


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 14, 2006)

sorry dude... i wasnt trying to squeeze praise outofya... its just that i really like that old zelda pic...


----------



## nt90 (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah you should! and don't apologize for stuff like that... I was in a prasie awesome art mood so I let it all out . I didn't feel forced to say anything


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2006)

I think, that in the new Zelda pic, almost everything about it has been refined. I'd say it's sharper and softer than the old one. and also the left thigh 's kinda funky. Those whatchamacallits on his shoes look a little too loose.

The old pic was more "chunky" but stylized, and his calves were a little to humoungus. and his muscles were bigger. but it fit the picture, and it's still very cool.


----------



## coldcity333 (Apr 14, 2006)

nt90.. to see that everythings all cool then 


			
				kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> I think, that in the new Zelda pic, almost everything about it has been refined. I'd say it's sharper and softer than the old one. and also the left thigh 's kinda funky. Those whatchamacallits on his shoes look a little too loose.
> 
> The old pic was more "chunky" but stylized, and his calves were a little to humoungus. and his muscles were bigger. but it fit the picture, and it's still very cool.



wow dude.. you should be a critic or something... usually i can say i like or dislike a picture but i cant say why...thx though.. i ll keep some of that in mind


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 14, 2006)

Link looks alot like Link linker then lick linking Link a aliterations (tounge twisters) 

Those are really good. Why dont you find a job.........


----------



## djkpat (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey man, sorry for the late post, been juggling exams n such recently, so been kinda busy, but yea that's totally awesome...I dig the Zelda pic hard, def. a huge fan myself, that'd sweet to get some professional work done, and best of luck getting that cd booklet offer. I think it'd be awesome to implement your at style into cd booklets, it'd be original medium for north american aduiances at least...a change from most traditional cd booklets for sure...I'd actually like u to critique my style once i get some art uploaded, but when i do i'll be sure to hollar...but yea again, keep up the good work.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 5, 2006)

aint been on in tiime... no real reason, certainly not work or anything like that...







not much to say really... need to use that second design for something though, really like it. 

hope you all likes 
cc much welcome


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn those chicks are awsome
great job :amazed


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2006)

Your sick, You drawings rock. They really do, I like everything. You also draw very clean which looks extra nice. Very good job, keep up the work.


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 5, 2006)

much thx y'all


----------



## redfalcon (Jun 5, 2006)

just wounding have you drawn in any profesional comics?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm lovin' that second girl's hair. As always great update
You still doing that monster hunter thing?


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, awesome art! I love your angling and style of drawing! Kick ass.


----------



## Haruka (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate this.... Cold, why do you come and go? 
Come back to SkOTW.


----------



## nt90 (Jun 5, 2006)

nice stuff dude  I don't know how you come up with some of those outfits. or for that matter how you draw em


----------



## coldcity333 (Jun 6, 2006)

redfalcon said:
			
		

> just wounding have you drawn in any profesional comics?



i ll take that as a compliment, thx... answer is no... not quite that good yet

thx all



> Haru-Haru I hate this.... Cold, why do you come and go?
> Come back to SkOTW.



truth is i havent reached a point yet where i am content with the way i draw... guess i should spend less time thinking about it and actually drawing



> kool-ka-lang I'm lovin' that second girl's hair. As always great update
> You still doing that monster hunter thing?



i ve recently started reading the battle royale manga. the monster hunter concept reminds me too much of that... its kinda killed some of the enthusiasm i had for monster hunter


----------



## Mancha (Jun 6, 2006)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> i ve recently started reading the battle royale manga. the monster hunter concept reminds me too much of that... its kinda killed some of the enthusiasm i had for monster hunter



exactly what happens to everyone.  I had an idea for a basketball manga and even tho i dont think anything will ever top slam dunk, its a different story and perspective than Inoue-sensai's.  Bleach is similar to Inyuyasha but theres a clear difference.  

The point is, there are no genuinely new* ideas, but individual perspectives give them new life.  You know what i mean.  Draw.  

Stellar original pieces you've got here btw.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 6, 2006)

Cold....how do you draw so good. Like who did you learn from..?


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice CC, your characters seems to get simpler though.
Or it seems not alot of folds. xD

Your the greatest artist i've seen so far on NF.


----------



## drazen (Jun 14, 2006)

yo man how are ya, i see nice things coming from you- ain'tcha gonna post some new stuff- come on I know you have 'em


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 5, 2006)

trying to pick up drawing momentum again... somewhat of a change it drawing stle with this one.. load of angles... dont know if its quite working but not too worried about it at the mo...

what d y'all think?...

ps... draze.. when are YOU gonna post some new stuff?...


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 5, 2006)

awesome work
say you planning on comming back to SKOTW?
or wanna enter in the summer compitition?


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 5, 2006)

i m still to get back up to date with things.. but why not


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 6, 2006)

i m sorry i dont ahve photoshop to sort out image sizes and contrasts properly... i did these not too long ago... i quite like the first one...

cc more than welcome


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 6, 2006)

wow those 2 look awesome
the sword of the first is sooo cool
also love the perspective =O


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 6, 2006)

> m sorry i dont ahve photoshop to sort out image sizes and contrasts properly... i did these not too long ago... i quite like the first one...


As in, 'I don't have my computer here with photoshop', or as in 'I don't have photoshop period'
Because with the latter, get GIMP!

Pretty perspective as usual!
They resemble Sora and Riku from kingdom hearts a bit...

EDIT:Is it me, or did you do a booboo at the eyes of the upper one?


----------



## byooki (Aug 6, 2006)

I must say most of the art people post here is pretty disappointing
but yours is some of the best ive seen here
I like it a lot, keep up the good work


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 6, 2006)

thx all
the computer i ahve access to at the mo doesnt ahve photoshop... i tried downloading it but that didnt work out.. i ll guve it another go and if that doesnt work i ll try gimp.

the right eye is meant to be droopy... you normally wouldnt see it because it would be behind his hair. i drew the hair transparent so y'all can see... i suppose i could ahve drawn the eyes a bit better


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

woah! nice drawings!


----------



## Al?l? (Aug 6, 2006)

coldcity... hey.

Not sure I've made greetings but I would like to get acquainted with such a fine talented artist as yourself. Your work intrigues me to no end. 

I hope this doesn't sound rude or competitive or conceited or anything to the sort; but if you don't mind, can you look at my drawings? Just want to know what you think of them. I really respect your work and would take any criticism you have for me to heart.

My pics are in my signature. Just click the "Spoiler" thing and it'll pop up. There are all Naruto. I'm practicing character design.

Yea.... I really feel uncomfortable asking you of this.


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 7, 2006)

Alala

looking at your work its obvious you ahve skill and a flare for dynamic composition... i dont know if you have tried life drawing because that hyas helped me to no end... there are some things(a lot actually), especially when it comes to drawing human figures that you will only learn by studying and drawing people

its advice you may ahve already heard before but i hope it helps


----------



## drazen (Dec 8, 2006)

yo man wazzup? where ya at? nice stuff you got
anyway check your mail I'm trying to reach you it's kinda urgent


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 8, 2006)

way to bump the thread... is this guy still active even? last post was so long ago


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 8, 2006)

wow, I love your art! the perspective is amazing. D


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow..just..wow! :amazed
All of these arts are awesome


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 10, 2006)

WolfKiDD said:


> way to bump the thread... is this guy still active even? last post was so long ago



he gets on like once every two months.

yeah, this guy is probably one of the best here...always a good bump to anybody new who just registered. and every page has something special, so going through the whole thread isn't a waste.


----------



## drazen (Dec 13, 2006)

WolfKiDD said:


> way to bump the thread... is this guy still active even? last post was so long ago



he's friend and I'm trying to reach him in every way possible cuz I haven't heard from him in a long time and for a project of mine


----------

